
Show HN: I wrote a book about Grokking Deep Learning - williamtrask
https://www.manning.com/books/grokking-deep-learning
======
drtse4
Hi, just wondering, are you planning a second edition?

I'm now at chapter 12, and imho, there are a few things that could be improved
to make it even better (e.g. a bit more details on what the code in the later
chapters does, redundant explanations that could be removed to add something
else, other explanations that are a bit too succinct, etc...).

------
parkjon
I am reading this book right now and it's EXCELLENT. Building a neural network
from scratch is easier than expected, but still challenging. The attention to
detail that you've put into this, including all the visualizations and the
thorough explanations, is much appreciated. I wish you the best of luck with
this.

